# Continue Levo w/Normal TSH?



## greatscott (May 21, 2011)

This has probably been asked before, but I'm not sure how to search it. My last TSH test was .87. My doctor says I'm to continue taking 88 mcg Levo. My TSH was a bit higher when I started 88. My question is what stops the meds from dropping your thyroid too low once you're within normal range. I'm a little confused because I'm on the same dose at a normal range as I was when my TSH was higher, but he said I definitely shouldn't stop taking it.

I see my doc again next week, and I'm going to ask him, but just wondered if any of you guys might know how this works.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

If you need the medication, your body will use it properly and your TSH will basically stay level. If you do not need the medication, your TSH will continue to drop.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatscott said:


> This has probably been asked before, but I'm not sure how to search it. My last TSH test was .87. My doctor says I'm to continue taking 88 mcg Levo. My TSH was a bit higher when I started 88. My question is what stops the meds from dropping your thyroid too low once you're within normal range. I'm a little confused because I'm on the same dose at a normal range as I was when my TSH was higher, but he said I definitely shouldn't stop taking it.
> 
> I see my doc again next week, and I'm going to ask him, but just wondered if any of you guys might know how this works.


At some point, these tests are the ones that matter; especially the FREE T3. Don't stop your med. That is what got you to a good point.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

How do you feel?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your doctor is saying to continue taking the 88 mcg because that's what your body needs in order to keep your TSH level in the right range.

This might be a bad analogy, but think for a second about medicines people take for mental illnesses such as bipolar disorder or schizophrenia. Often, they'll take the right amount of the right drug, and it makes them feel better...so much better that they decide to stop taking their drugs because "I'm better, so I don't need them anymore." But when they stop the drugs, their illness goes right back to where it was before. It would be the same with thyroid meds...you need to keep taking the same amount for your TSH to remain stable.

I hope I didn't confuse the issue even more!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't really like my last response...let me try again.

Your TSH is where it is precisely because of the amount of levothyroxine you are taking. That is the amount of Levo you need to for that TSH level. If you decrease your levothyroxine, your TSH is almost guaranteed to go up.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Great analogy, Octavia!


----------

